# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  الأوسط لابن المنذر متوفر في دار كنوز إشبيليا--- وتنبيه

## دار الفلاح بالفيوم

سأل بعض الإخوة عن كتاب الأوسط لابن المنذر في المملكة، والكتاب متوفر وتوزعه دار كنوز إشبيليا بالرياض 
تنبيه لخطأ طباعي وقع في المجلد السادس حيث وضعت صفحات من مجلد آخر فيه (تقريبا 15 صفحة) وقد أرفقنا هنا نحو خمسين صفحة فيها تصويب الصفحات التي فيها الخطأ

----------


## أبو مهاجر

جزاكم الله خيرا

لكن بقيت الصفحات من  صفحة ( 98 ) حتى صفحة (  106 ) من المجلد نفسه وقع فيها أيضا خطأ في الطباعة

فلو تكرمتم برفعها أيضا ولكم منا جزيل الشكر

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

أول 108 صفحة من المجلد السادس

----------


## المحرر

> أول 108 صفحة من المجلد السادس


 
بارك الله فيك ، ونفع بك .

----------


## المريجي

هل هناك فارق بين طبعتك وطبعة دار طيبة

----------


## الجليس الصالح

نأمل من دار الفلاح إرفاق الصفحات من98 - 106
حيث أن بها خطأ في المجلد السادس
والملف الذي أرفقه الأخ المشرف الحمراني ترقيم الأحاديث والآثار فيه لاتتتوافق مع باقي ترقيم الأحاديث والآثار في باقي صفحات الكتاب
وجزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## أسـامة

نفع الله بكم، وبارك فيكم.



> نأمل من دار الفلاح إرفاق الصفحات من98 - 106
> حيث أن بها خطأ في المجلد السادس
> والملف الذي أرفقه الأخ المشرف الحمراني ترقيم الأحاديث والآثار فيه لاتتتوافق مع باقي ترقيم الأحاديث والآثار في باقي صفحات الكتاب
> وجزاكم الله خيراً


للتذكير

----------


## الفيومي

للتذكير.

----------


## المقدسى

الأخوة الكرام في دار الفلاح 
هل تم تدارك هذه الأخطاء في طبعة وزارة الاوقاف القطرية ..؟؟ أن أن الأخطاء نفسها موجودة في الطبعة القطرية للكتاب ..؟؟
وبارك الله فيكم .

----------

